# Livefood direct



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

Wow I cant believe they have bought that domain name what horrible people. Livefooddirect has to be the worst online livefood place and they bought livefood warehouse name them horrible horrible people.

Every time I used to buy food from livefooddirect it would turn up dead or at least 30% dead.

Then you got thelivefoodwarehouse that sell the healthiest food around never turns up dead and live for weeks. 

It is so unfair they bought there name that is a new low for there already horrible company :bash:


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

Really? They're a top company imo, I only ever order from there or livefoods.co.uk. There have been a couple of occasions with LFD where they've arrived the wrong size, or a few dead (as can happen with this kinda stuff) but when I've emailed them they have always sent a replacement out straight away no questions asked.

Maybe you just got unlucky? I couldn't really sing their praises any more tbh.


----------



## Reptile_guy (Jan 20, 2010)

i juat bought 1000 crix and 100 locusts from LFD arrived very quickly and maybe 5 locusts and 20 odd crix were dead. other than that for the price of them i cldnt really argue the only problem i have is storing the buggers now lol


----------



## LFG (Apr 2, 2007)

When you say they bought livefood warehouse, was it the domain they bought, and was it from another company?

First I'm hearing of this, what is your source, and what exactly happened?


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

I don't know how long ago maybe ages I only just noticed the other day that Live food direct has the domain name www. livefoodwarehouse.co.uk which when you go on that site it links you to livefooddirect

So when people recommend www. thelivefoodwarehouse.co.uk they might not put the 'THE' in the address bar and end up at wrong site.

Also when people think they have they have ordered from the live food warehouse and it actually ordered it from live food direct and the stuff turns up half dead they are on here complaining about the wrong site.

for reference 
www. livefoodwarehouse.co.uk = livefood direct = dead crickets
www. thelivefoodwarehouse.co.uk = the live food warehouse = healthy crickets


----------



## Hunders (Jun 20, 2010)

I bought three tubs of size 3 brown crickets from Livefoods Direct and they were in tip top shape with no deaths. There are loads per tub, too.

No complaints from me and I shall continue buying from them.


----------



## auntiesocial84 (Oct 7, 2009)

i only use ricks or livefoods.co.uk! never had any probs


----------

